# How long does it take to flush properly?



## The haze one (Feb 3, 2006)

Im using hydroton as my growing medium, and any ways long story short the leaves on the bottoms of my plants are yellow with dark dark brown patches along the edges .... i read up on it and it turns out that there is a problem with potasium and possibly Nitrogen.... what i read just said to flush the water. 

 My question is whut can i do in addition to flushing it .... and how long does it take for flushing to work? 


Thanks for any help with this 

The haze 1


----------



## Mutt (Feb 3, 2006)

You can get Flora Keen which will help the flushing process in Hydro.

http://www.discount-hydro.com/supplements.asp

8 bucks/qt.

Get stoney or one of those guys on flushing time.


----------



## The haze one (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah thanks Mutt, but i'm Having trouble finding any one local who has that flush product. I can get it if i travell two hours away, but lets face it im not spending a 60 dollars for gas and whut ever else might come up along the way to get like a ten dollar bottle.............. Uhhhhm but other then that it looks great and im going to try and have some handy for hthe next grow. 

I figure that water will work just as good but im probally going to lose 3-5 days out of my growing cycle to fully fix the problem if i even can.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 4, 2006)

The haze one said:
			
		

> Im using hydroton as my growing medium, and any ways long story short the leaves on the bottoms of my plants are yellow with dark dark brown patches along the edges .... i read up on it and it turns out that there is a problem with potasium and possibly Nitrogen.... what i read just said to flush the water. My question is whut can i do in addition to flushing it .... and how long does it take for flushing to work?


Are you talking about the sun leaves that are fully shaded at the bottom of the plant? What size plant? Is it evident anywhere else on the plant? How far up are the leaves that show no problem? What are you using as a nutrient and how are you mixing it? How often do you feed? What type of delivery system are you using? What's the ph of the water you're using? How old are the plants and what type of light are you using? What type of ventilation do you have? What temperature is it in the grow space?

Gotta know a lot more before I can tell you what's going on man. There are dozens of reasons, or combonations of reasons your problem could exist, depending on how you answer the questions I've asked.


----------



## The haze one (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Stoney, heres the skinny 

My plants leaves the ones that are effected are the sun leaves at the bottoms of my plants, and also the sun leaves in the middle. The leaves at the  bottom are curling up now and dieing? the other leaves are starting to get a little bit of yellowing..... Im using a 400 watt hps 
i definatley have adequate ventilation.... at on side of my closet is an intake with a fan, and on the other side of my closet at the top is a vent hole for it to vent in the attic. Im useing genral hydroponics brand nutes ... micro gro and bloom. uhh they have always sat in nute solution cuz im growin passive hydro...... when the water gets used up i mix up water and the nute solution and then water from the top of the buckets down. i Adjust the ph all the time when i add the water/nute solution the ph is 5.5 and also the temperature of my grow space is 26 degrees celcius or 79-80 degrees farienhight. the plants are almost a month old. they already are flowering and they are all ladies. i keep the light at least 16 inches away from the tops at all times......hope that helps you


----------

